# Julia Stegner - walks the Runway at the Versace Haute Couture Spring Summer 2016 Show as part of Paris Fashion Week 24.01.2016 x2



## brian69 (25 Jan. 2016)

​


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Jan. 2016)

hat man sie doch wieder überreden können, wollte doch aufhören mit dem Catwalk  :thx:


----------



## tomvic (25 Jan. 2016)

Thanks for Julia!

in HQ:



 



-tomvic


----------



## Padderson (26 Jan. 2016)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> hat man sie doch wieder überreden können, wollte doch aufhören mit dem Catwalk  :thx:



wenn das Geld stimmt...


----------



## kaprall (27 Jan. 2016)

ooo... danke!!


----------



## quixxmix (27 Jan. 2016)

super hot!!


----------



## stuftuf (2 Feb. 2016)

perfekt!!!!!

MERCI


----------



## david66 (6 Feb. 2016)

thanks for julia


----------



## Kussnuss (7 Feb. 2016)

Der Sommer kann kommen!


----------



## DAVDAV (14 Feb. 2016)

white white white


----------

